# Roval Fusee E5 wheelset, are they worth rebuilding?



## RRRob (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello all,

I have an older set of Roval Fusee E5 wheels. The rims are junk and there is one broken spoke. I am wondering if they are worth rebuilding. I am assuming that they will cost ~$300 to rebuild (rims, spokes, labor).

I am not a wheel expert so I figured I would ask and see if anyone out there has experience and/or advice. I am sure there are a lot of opinions, I'll take those too. 

Thanks
RRRob


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Do those hubs have screw-in spokes? If so, you're never going to find the right length to go with generic new rims (even if you could compute the lengths) and the chances of finding original rims and spokes are, IMO, slim. It's part of the joy of boutique wheels with unobtanium proprietary parts.

Did you contact the company? For $300 you could get better wheels with replaceable parts.


----------



## RRRob (Aug 15, 2008)

I am having a bike shop see if they can get the rims and spokes. If not these will go in the trash.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I have slightly newer ones that just need a freehub to go to 11s.. Will be my new winter/-15% descent wheels.
Spent 100 bucks.. If I had to spent 300 .. I'd look elsewhere


----------



## RRRob (Aug 15, 2008)

The bike shop found out that those rims are no longer available and the spokes are made as a matched set. These are now junk, too bad because these WERE nice wheels. Maybe I will turn them into clocks to hang on the wall.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

RRRob said:


> The bike shop found out that those rims are no longer available and the spokes are made as a matched set. These are now junk, too bad because these WERE nice wheels. Maybe I will turn them into clocks to hang on the wall.


They're not the first factory wheelset to be abandoned and they won't be the last. I've got 5-6-7spd hubs that I bought in the '70s and 10spd hubs that will be re-buildable by me forever.


----------

